# Officially started today, 27 days until the Halloween Birthday Party 2011



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

During the last couple weeks, I built a few props and made a few corpses, but it never really starts until I crawl under the house (like a dog) and pull all the Halloween bins/bags/props out. Today was that day. I have found that if I can get 90% of it staged ( or ready to go, but safe from the elements until I want to hang them ) - everything runs fairly smoothly. I am hoping to get everything ready by this coming Friday, and then just tinker and tweak, and hopefully build a Tunnel of Terror the following week. Each year (this will be our 8th) it seems to get a bit easier... but I have learned to get it all up first... and be ready to go.... then if you have extra time... you can try to build something new... etc... the first couple of years were tough.... I pulled an all nighter before the party (setting up) and it was no fun. Anyways... will try and take a few progress shots as I move along. ec

Everything in these pictures came from under the house... some of it is buried under the sheets and in piles.... lol


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Oh My where do you start?????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, and I thought _we_ had a bunch of bins


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

-few progress shots.... nothing major yet.... hoping to make some serious waves this weekend......


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Shots are great. Loving the skateboarding skelly. He looks like he's having a blast!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That skellie on the skateboard is a total hoot!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looking great; love the skateboard fella. 

I feel your pain about crawling under the house. lol I don't take my flashlight when I go under my house. If there's a snake/ rat/ black widow spider under there.. I just don't want to know... yikes... creeeeps me out. lol


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That's EXACTLY why I could never put anything under the house that I was ever anticipating getting back out again LOL


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

-:worried: - 10 days until the party!!! lol! I don't know about you folks, but I tend to get going in 12 different directions (at 1 time). Right now, my backyard looks worse then it did a week ago! Just took these photos this morning... today, I am going to focus on picking up, and organizing.... -then, if there is time left... continue on with the projects. ( the boss says I must do this... and she is right... the inside of our home (her job) looks much better then the outside. ). Will try and post pictures early tomorrow morning, to see what (if any) progress I have made.!!! ( I am using the thread as a motivational tool ).

I did work on the 'tunnel of terror' for a few days.... - my first time building/figuring it out... so its been slow going...



















other shots of just 'stuff' everywhere....


----------

